# Fresh Pork, like in wild hogs



## Son (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone else ever heard that fresh pork, cooked of course. would tear up your stomach as most will say. Cause diarrhea? If so, why would curing it, like as in ham or bacon change that?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 17, 2015)

Son said:


> Anyone else ever heard that fresh pork, cooked of course. would tear up your stomach as most will say. Cause diarrhea? If so, why would curing it, like as in ham or bacon change that?



I've never heard that. I'll have to say that there was something else besides the "fresh" pork that caused the food poisoning.

It's usually the handling of the meat from the time the bullet hits it, until it's cooked that will either make you sick or spit it out from the foul flavor.

Wild game isn't "gamey" the improper handling of the game makes it gamey.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, I've ate I guess thousands of pounds of fresh pork, and never had any troubles.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I've ate I guess thousands of pounds of fresh pork, and never had any troubles.





^^^^^^^^^ Yep.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 17, 2015)

I have 3 wild hogs in my freezer, been eaten on them for a few weeks now, no issues here


----------



## wwpiga (Feb 17, 2015)

*muslim urban myth*

That must be where you heard it


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 17, 2015)

Nothing bad from "Wild" Pork here neither!

Any pork for that matter.......I actually feel "Good" after eatin some fine swine!


----------



## Son (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, had someone tell me that, and wondered if anyone else thought so. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 20, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I've ate I guess thousands of pounds of fresh pork, and never had any troubles.


Look at your mid section!!! See the trouble now? It has gotten a little bit rounder, plumper let's say


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 20, 2015)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I've never heard that. I'll have to say that there was something else besides the "fresh" pork that caused the food poisoning.
> 
> It's usually the handling of the meat from the time the bullet hits it, until it's cooked that will either make you sick or spit it out from the foul flavor.
> 
> Wild game isn't "gamey" the improper handling of the game makes it gamey.





Well said......Last "gamey" venison
i had was from a processor that had
poor cleaning procedures from animal to animal
(ie guts, poo and urine spread from deer to deer).....


----------



## Kawaliga (Feb 20, 2015)

This can't be true, else everyone that eats pork chops, tenderloin or boston butt would have the squirts when they eat it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2015)

I'll have to say that grocery store cheap brands of pork sausage do sometimes cause me some issues. I think it's due to the high fat and fillers they put in it.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Aug 31, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll have to say that grocery store cheap brands of pork sausage do sometimes cause me some issues. I think it's due to the high fat and fillers they put in it.



Sometimes there is some boar hog meat mixed in with that cheap meat.
 Kinda smell like someone peed in the campfire, when you cook it.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 31, 2015)

Wild hog meat is horrible ! Just call me anytime you kill one and ill come get it.


----------



## 270bowman (Aug 31, 2015)

No issues from this wma pork!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Look at your mid section!!! See the trouble now? It has gotten a little bit rounder, plumper let's say


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2015)

270bowman said:


> No issues from this wma pork!



Perfect size to get some fresh pork from!


----------



## evan gourley (Aug 31, 2015)

I've heard people say that you should always eat bread when you eat sausage because it can be "hard"on the stomach-probably just from the fat or seasonings-the only other thing I can think of is possible trichinella( a parasite)that hogs can harbor but the cases are very rare in domestic hogs.


----------



## Samoset (Aug 31, 2015)

*Let's talk processing? And avoiding skunk meat or gamey tasting meat?*

As a Chef by trade , I'm completely competent in understanding what cross contamination ,improper food handling , as well as time temperature abuse of said food is to avoid people getting sick from it.

however let's clarify how to avoid gamey or foul tasting meat? 

I have no personal hog hunting/processing experience and very limited large game hunting and processing experience over all? So I'm actually asking here not stateing my experience.

How ever. I think I get the idea off it. First of when you kill said animal you should probably go for quick kill shots ? The faster the animal dies the more humane the kill,  less adrenaline is in the meat and so on. As soon as you are sure said animal is dead , bleed it out "asap blood is warm"  disembowel the guts are full of heat to."be carefull  remember not to not contaminate anything. You can do this before the bleed out, the bottom line is get the blood and guts out asap and then to get clean meat  onto ice asap. You need to get it from body temp to around 40f as quick as humanly possible with minimal comtamination oly anthing else. Sound about right?

One question I have is if i wanted to keep the skin on a hog should I wash the skin " say with some salt water.  befor cutting to much in to the animal to avoid stinking Up cooler with dirty skin.


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 1, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I've ate I guess thousands of pounds of fresh pork, and never had any troubles.



Lots of times we take the tenderloin and grill it after the day's hunt at camp... fresh and tastes delicious..


----------



## edsebring (Sep 10, 2015)

Samoset said:


> As a Chef by trade , I'm completely competent in understanding what cross contamination ,improper food handling , as well as time temperature abuse of said food is to avoid people getting sick from it.
> 
> however let's clarify how to avoid gamey or foul tasting meat?
> 
> ...




I cant answer all of your question, but I can tell you a few things that really help. First thing that I do is to get the hog gutted as soon as I can. Then remove the skin. I don't worry to much about trying to bleed it. I have a huge cooler that I then stick the body of the hog into and cover with ice. The cooler has a drain on it and I will leave the hog in the cooler for at least three days putting fresh ice on it every day. After three days of ice most of the blood and adrenaline has run out of the meat and it is ready to be cut up and processed. I normally will cut the loins and back strap off and clean well and package. If I feel like doing some smoking, I will next cut the hams and throw them on the smoker at 150 degrees. The rest of the meat is cut and cubed and made into sausage. Half of that I will throw in the smoker with the hams to cook it then the rest is sealed and put in the freezer. I try to get around 30%fat when making my sausage. If the hog doesn't have that much fat on it I will go to Publix butcher shop and get 5  or 10 pounds of it for next to nothing and cut it up and add it to my sausage. It is best to keep the hog as close to freezing during this whole process. when you cut a piece off and start to work with it, then put the rest back in the cooler on ice until you are ready to work with it. I never let the meat get close to room temp unless it is time to cook it.Makes for some really good eating. If you come across a fat sow then you can take the belly fat and cure with a little salt and smoke flavor in the fridge for 48 hours to make some really good bacon with it.


----------

